# The Heartbreak of a Puppy Mill Dog



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I found this article and read it through my tears. I could have written it myself except our story, mine and Lady's, is not finished yet......

The author even uses the term "ticking time bomb" like I do - and I thought I was being original.

For anyone even thinking of getting a puppy from a puppy mill, please read this.

http://www.smallpawsrescue.org/pup3/millers.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh that is so heartbreaking.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh my god. That article made me cry. Thanks for the link Lady's mom. It's a simple story that reached so deep in my soul. I'm really glad you shared that and I'm also really glad that Lady found someone like you.


----------

